
1 in 5 Employees Don't Feel Companies Care About Sexual Harassment - Sonnol53
https://www.bustle.com/p/1-in-5-employees-dont-feel-companies-care-about-sexual-harassment-heres-how-employers-can-change-that-8985411
======
HarryHirsch
This one made the rounds just today:
[http://chemjobber.blogspot.com/2018/05/university-of-
minneso...](http://chemjobber.blogspot.com/2018/05/university-of-minnesota-
biochemistry.html)

Chronic harassment by a well-known figure in the NMR world at the University
of Minnesota - but it's all fine, he continues to be on the payroll. If you
don't acknowledge the misconduct the aggrieved employee leaves, and meanwhile
you can continue shaking the money tree. There need to be serious financial
consequences for the company, and maybe when you go for interviews HR
shouldn't insist that the relationship with the previous employer was all
sweet-sweetness.

------
ggm
And the recent Salk institute thing, was a systemic issue which had been there
for years. Astronomy has its problems. Even the nobel prize for Literature.
So.. its not just companies, its _society at large_

